
He Helped Build Facebook Messenger. Now He’s Building an Army of Voters - aspenmayer
https://www.wired.com/story/former-facebook-engineer-mobilize-democrats-election-2020/
======
aspenmayer
Wired piece on Peter Martinazzi and his work with Mobilize America, a platform
for organizing events and volunteers, which is used by many Democratic
campaigns.

[https://www.mobilize.us/](https://www.mobilize.us/)

